# soya milk



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

can anyone tell me whether soya milk is a good substitute for full cream milk. I find i am constipated when using it, the same effect as when I use milk.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

Suggests the constipation may be brought on by a different aggravator perhaps?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Donna....Is what you are saying that when you remove whole milk from your diet for, oh, a week or 10 days you have normal bowel function, but when you then reintroduce it you become constipated...and the same thing happens with an oral challenge for soy?MNL


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi Mike, The problem i seem to be having is when i eliminate milk from my diet, my symtoms slow down. A week later I introduced soya milk into my diet and feel my symtoms come back. I seem to feel better if I eliminate them both. no dairy and no soya. I am new to all this and just not really sure yet what Im doing. I have just read about enzymes and am going to give them a try. My symtoms of bloating and C occur mainly after bread, milk and most cereals. I am also drinking peppermint tea now to try sooth the stomach. nothing is working yet. Maybe i am just expecting a miracle to quickly, but I am so frustrated with this bloating all the time.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi D... ____________________________________"The problem i seem to be having is when i eliminate milk from my diet, my symtoms slow down. " __________________________________OK so far so good. __________________________________"A week later I introduced soya milk into my diet and feel my symtoms come back. I seem to feel better if I eliminate them both. no dairy and no soya" ___________________________________Not uncommon to have a problem with both. I do. No milk, no soy, no corn







___________________________________"My symtoms of bloating and C occur mainly after bread, milk and most cereals. " __________________________________So if you eliminate wheat, maybe gluten even, all sources, and milk your bowels owrk OK? Then if yes you have your solution.If you want to have your offending foods and be symptomatci in this case leave out the wheat and gluten first as that is ahrder to manage and try to work with milk challenge and lactaid first.If lactaid takes cre of it it is simpel lactase deficiency. If not you have a non-enzymatic milk reaction and you cannot do anything reliably except avoidance.The you can experiment with oral chalelnges on wheat and other glutens. OR it may not be the gluten but the lectins.There is no clear enzymatic protocol for this as of yet that is reliable I know of.Next time I speak with Professor Brostoff I will ask him.Or get the bok it may help"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 MNL


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks Mike, I must admit I feel very behind the times with all these words "gluten, lactase,lectins etc. "One never really becomes so aware of shopping to avoid these items unless you have this problem. I will definately take your advise and try to find out which one is my main prob. Thankyou for your advise.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

yeah thats why that book by Brostoff is so handy and is worth the $15...covers a lot of material.MNL


----------



## DonnaV (Aug 10, 2002)

Mike, How do I go about getting the book. Not sure what the exchange is, would I be able to order it on credit card and have it posted here to SA?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Hi Donna.Yeah you should be able to go staright to Amazon on this link and order off there with your credit card subject to whatever the exchange rate is and whatever their shipping charges are to your location."FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 This is also a pretty good book to ahve around as well:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 MNL


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

For those who are having trouble with your IBS when ingesting Soy, I would suggest reading all food lables on bread and cereals before eliminating a bread or a cereal because of a suspected wheat or gluten allergy.If you begin reading standard lables at the grocery store you will find that Soy and soy bean oil and soy in it's many guises is added to most breads and cereals and mayonaise and salad dressings and ice cream and packaged cookies and baked goods at the bakery and margarine and protein drinks and instant breakfast drinks and diet protein drinks and those drinks for diabetics and protein bars and even face cream these days.It's everywhere. Like a bad mold.So these days, I shop special places and find soy free foods or cave and eat something with soy and suffer greatly and sometimes take a trip to the ER for IBS attack assistence if I get lazy and eat soy.I've even managed to find a margarine made from brown rice that's pretty decent.For my calcium needs and for my general digestive comfort I eat plan organic yogurt and rice milk.But then I'm one of those strange people who thinks that stuff actually tastes good.For those who wish to have a soy free breakfast cereal with out making a pilgrimage to a natural foods store, the Post brand cereals are made without soy. It's just about the only brand I have found at the regular grocer that is soy free.For me, Soy not only increases my IBS but it also makes my heart race and I'll go into tachycardia.I wound up in the ER a while back when I ate Soy in it's culinary green bean form. That was not a good night.So it took me a while but I finally learned and even though my condition still has it's moments, things are not near as bad as when I was eating that estrified soy additive Raisin Bran that I was trying to eat for good Bowel function.Now I eat unestrified soyless Raisin Bran and it works like it's supposed to.I also take UNESTRIFIED DRY (that's what it says on the bottle)Vitamin E for my vitamin E suppliment BECAUSE unless the Vitamin E is specially processed they put most Vitamin Eon the market into a gel cap filled with Soy as the oil carrier.Yep, it's tough to get away from the way soy has totally inflitrated our food and vitamin supply.And then they wonder why IBS is the never ending story!Kamie


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

My personal opinion on the whole ickiness of Soy.......I'm guessing the natural estrogen content of the plant it self is part of the problem.The kind of soy grown for US crops has some 22% phytoestrogen quality in it's make up. 22% as opposed to 9% in the wild soy bean that is grown in Asia and was part of those great studies that told us all how good soy is for us.So I don't think soy is all that good for us especially in the huge amounts that we get from places we aren't even thinking about.But that's just my opinion.All I really know is that I feel better and hurt less and my IBS crisises are not near as bad as they have been. So that's enough scientific proof for me to just continue to say no to soy.I don't miss soy. And I'm absolutely sure that I'm not going to die if I never put soy into my body ever again.So while it's a bit of an extra effort to shop, I like the way I feel better for the effort so I'm going to keep on keeping on.Kamie


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

KAMIE:You may also find interesting intriguing reading, and possibilities which concern the immunologists I know, by looking into the genetically modified "Roundup Ready" Soybeans which are now at least 30% of all the soybeans grown in the USA, and a very large portion of the soy set aside for processing and extraction.Just something to titilate you.







I don't go within 5 feet of the stuff myself as I am also intolerant.MNoLecithin


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh don't even get me started on those GMo's At the rate Monsanto is rounding up all the ready food crops we'll have to be out wrangling those mutant soybeans with a rope when they sprout tails and legs and they're runnin' around terrorizing the cattle.Kamie


----------

